# Snake ID needed



## pgriz (Sep 22, 2014)

This little guy was noticed among some rocks at a nature preserve in northern Vermont.  Small specimen, probably 1/2" in diameter max., length about 12".  Coloration was very striking, with orange marks rimmed in black on a white background.  Very timid.  I was about 3 ft. away and we watched each other for about 2-3 minutes, after which it disappeared under some loose rocks.  I'm familiar with garter and grass snakes - this one is a new one for me.  Google search brought up an image that seemed similar - in the genus Nerodia.  However, the range description for Nerodia is for the south-east of USA, and this is almost in Canada.  Anyone know what species of snake this is?


----------



## runnah (Sep 22, 2014)

Are you trying to get into a snake bar? haha!

Anyways looks like a Eastern Milk snake.


----------



## runnah (Sep 22, 2014)

Range:


----------



## pgriz (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank, Runnah.  Your identification seems spot on.  I checked the appearance with other images of the snake and it matches.  So the name is eastern milk snake (Lampropeltis triangulum triangulum).  Much appreciated.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 22, 2014)

it's a milk snake.

whoops: too late.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 22, 2014)

Braineack said:


> it's a milk snake.
> 
> whoops: too late.



Yeah, but thanks.  It helps to know that there are informed and knowledgeable people on this forum.


----------



## runnah (Sep 22, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Yeah, but thanks.  It helps to know that there are informed and knowledgeable people on this forum.



I wouldn't go that far, we are just good at googling


----------



## Braineack (Sep 22, 2014)

I actually knew it--I don't have proof of this--but I really did.


----------



## John M. Regan (Sep 22, 2014)

One of the prettiest snakes in the US; milk snakes are constrictors and will get about 3 or 4 feet long.  The name, of course, is from the legend that they's sneak into barns at night and steal cow's milk.  I'd like to see a cow hold still for that.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2014)

Did you get any ages of his much rarer cousin, the Western Cereal Snake?


----------

